# what the heck did i 2 worng.. on 2 planes



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

*what the heck did i do wrong.. on 2 planes*

So I admit, I'm a power tool user first and a hand tool user second. Now that I have used them more over the last few years I look back at a few times I spent hours sanding and could have probably spent 15 minutes with a plane and 10 minutes sanding to achieve the same results.

I just have a few Stanley/Bailey planes, nothing huge or exotic. As a result of all my new usage I needed to sharpen the blades. No issue there, I sharpened them up and put them back in to the planes. On 2 of the 3 planes I did this on the blade is WAY too close to the front of the mouth. I tried readjusting and playing with the depth, but in order to have the blade protrude from the bottom of the sole I ended up having like 1mm of space... and sometimes the contact slightly. I thought that reinstalling the blade was pretty idiot proof, but I found a way to complicate it. 

Any suggestions on what to do?

D


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

On Stanley type planes the bevel goes down. The chip breaker is placed about 1/32" above but even in line with the edge. The frog can be adjusted back and forth for the mouth opening but the blade should fit to it and not ride on the iron at the mouth. You loosen the screws in the recess of the frog when the blade is removed and there is an adjustment screw behind towards the tote. The larger screw that the blade and chip breaker slide over needs to be adjusted so when you clamp the toggle lever it doesn't strip that screw. Make sure the depth adjustment pin fits in the hole in the blade and everything lies tight and flush to the frog. On smoothing planes, like a #4, you want a tight mouth and very fine shavings. On a #5 or larger, you may be taking a more aggressive cut and those mouths can be more open.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yup*

frogs and totes .....(rear handle)

here's an explanation of those terms:
http://iheartwood.blogspot.com/2008/10/hand-plane-anatomy.html
http://www.antique-used-tools.com/comparts.htm


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

I'll have to sit down with one of the planes and walk through it... I'll let you know how it goes!


----------

